

Genetic A/B Testing with JavaScript - jeresig
http://ejohn.org/blog/genetic-ab-testing-with-javascript/

======
FiReaNG3L
As I said in the other thread, if we somehow (javascript?) could get click
data on Google Adsense ads with its parameters (colors, size), we could
genetically optimize them, which would be tremendously profitable.

~~~
drusenko
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/19/yieldbuild-will-try-
to-...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/19/yieldbuild-will-try-to-pay-you-
more-than-adsense/)

they seem to do what you're talking about with adsense

~~~
FiReaNG3L
Cool nice find! At least it shows that it's possible :) It's free to try for
30 days, i'll give it a spin - after that they ask for 3%, which doesn't seem
too bad, but is still quite a bit of money - the question is, will their
service bring me more than that? Probably, let's see!

Still hoping for an open-source version though. I find it strange that Google
itself doesn't allow this, they would win more money, too.

~~~
axod
If you start making a good amount from adsense, I think Google take an
interest.

I was contacted by Google and offered an "Optimization" - basically they
looked over one of my websites, and moved a few things around, changed a few
settings on the adsense, and emailed me back some mockup jpegs. They just said
"We think this will work better, it's up to you if you'd like to try it" - I
did, and it increased revenue... They mailed back a little later to say it
looked like it had a good effect etc.

I know it's not an automatic clever machine based system, but it worked well
for me.

------
sh1mmer
I love the idea! I think that implementing all the content in HTML and then
selecting it in Javascript though is a horrible idea for a number of reasons.
Performance and accessibility would be my top two. Maintainability would be a
close third.

~~~
tjpick
you're absolutely right but it'd be straightforward to implement the technique
server side to fix those problems.

~~~
sh1mmer
I agree. I think this could make a really interesting project in
PHP/Python/Rails/etc

------
vizard
Offtopic : I am frustrated with people ignoring no free lunch theorem and
trying to use GAs everywhere.

~~~
icky
> Offtopic : I am frustrated with people ignoring no free lunch theorem and
> trying to use GAs everywhere.

GAs don't violate No Free Lunch. After all, _you're_ a genetic algorithm...

~~~
yters
That isn't what he's saying. He thinks people should focus more on the problem
domain rather than just use GAs indiscriminately.

~~~
icky
Then his "offtopic" disclaimer is apt.

